# sourness in my knees practicing Muay thai blocks



## bharat (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been practicing Muay thai for a year.

Recently i developed sourness in both my knees. I am feeling hardness in my knees. Doctor did xray and told that nothing happened to my knee bones, they are fine.

I want to find the root issue.Please let me know which of the below could be the reasons for this issue:

1) While practicing i was blocking round house kicks with raising my leg 45degrees and blocking with shin. My teacher told me to block with knee. I did block couple of times with knee.This might be the reason?I feel one should block round house kicks with shin bone.

2)Practiced knee kicks on hard punching bag

3) Did lot of leg exercises

What might be the reason for this? Please help me.


----------



## bharat (Mar 10, 2012)

59 views and no replies! come on guys. I appreciate if somebody replies to this post.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 11, 2012)

If your knees are sour, I suggest sugar.


----------



## bharat (Mar 11, 2012)

I think this forum is there to help each other! Anyway on the lighter side, good joke!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 11, 2012)

How conditioned are your legs?  What age are you?  Has this condition only begun recently or has the soreness been building to this?  What did your doctor suggest for you?


----------



## bharat (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Jenna,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I am 34 years old. Been practicing Muay thai for 2-3 years.Had some 4 months break in between.I am armature kick boxer. I practice because i love this and to keep myself fit.

This soreness began just 20 days back. I was doing lot of leg exercises for some time.Also it might be due to the blocks i did with my knee instead of shin bone(but only couple of times,and during practice, not very powerful kicks).

Doctor took Xray and told my knee bones are perfectly fine.Gave some medicines and a gel to relieve pains.He asked me to visit him again if the problem persists after 10-15 days.I am taking rest as of now!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 11, 2012)

Blocking with the high part of your shin -the knuckle of your tibia that you would kneel on if you were kneeling- is perfectly fine.  Am I correct in saying that you have been conditioning your legs for some years?  In that case I do not know why a few light blocks should be an issue for you?  If your doctor says you are fine then I guess it is not bone and but it could be perhaps a tendon issue.  Maybe your injuries are as a result of simply overstressing your knees especially if you have had a training break.  If it has only come on recently then that does not sound like normal joint wear and tear either.  I am afraid I would not be able to offer you much help, sorry!  I am sure the anti-inflammatory gel will help alleviate your symptoms.  Please do rest your knees though until your pain subsides.  I do not think there are so many Muay Thai guys here on the forum here though I could be wrong, and but I know there is more information here if you search for "knee" or "knee pain", there is always plenty of advice on general fighting and training injury.  I wish you well, take care.


----------



## bharat (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel this might be due to over stressing my knees. May not be due to couple of blocks. I think my legs are well conditioned .

As doctor suggested, i will take rest for 15 days. Will consult him again if the pain did not subside. Thanks Jenna, I appreciate your help. I thought this forum is basically for Muay Thai practitioners.


----------

